# 12 vs 20L Backpack



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Looking to get a new backpack since my current backpack is pretty much only a hydration bladder. 

I'm looking to carry:

GoPro + stick + batteries
Sandwiches or energy bars
Extra layer of clothing
2L Hydration Bladder

I suspect my friends will also ask me to carry stuff... so I don't want too big of a pack :grin:

Anyone able to give me some insight as to whether a 12L will be able to handle all this stuff? It's just resort riding, but I don't want to have to walk back to the car whenever I get hungry. Have my eyes on the Dakine Heli Pack 12L, Heli Pro 20L, and Evoc Freeride Pro 20L.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I dont have a 2l hydration pack in my 12L Dakine pack but the rest of that I can fit in without even thinking about it. Although I guess it depends on what you mean as clothes in the bag. Mine I carry a go pro set up, food, extra goggles and lenses, extra gloves and avy kit (shovel, probe, walkie talkies) and I have room to spare.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

I only wore a pack once last season. It was the last day of riding for me so I didn't want to stop for any reason! I wore my typical hiking pack, Osprey Daylight (13L). On hikes I usually take rain gear (jacket & pants), 2l bladder, some snacks, sandwiches, water bottle for dogs (usually 32oz Nalgene), and collapsible dog bowl. And that fits pretty good. There is a little room leftover and I could definitely squeeze a couple more things if I wanted but I'm happy with what I take. Keep in mind I am also a fairly large person at 6'6" 260# so my rain gear eats up a lot of my space. If you aren't trying to pack a completely different snow suit then I would go with the 12L.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks. I guess for me, I'd want to carry at minimum a sweater, but it would be like a packable down or something in an ideal situation. It's more for when it's warmer when the sun is out and then I want to put on an extra layer as the sun sets.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

If it's just an extra layer and not outerwear then I would rock the 12L. You can usually fit a lot more than most people think if you pack correctly. 

Take the extra clothes that you are wanting to take with you and fold/roll it up to see how much volume it'll take up before you make your decision but I feel like you are safe. Especially since it'll be used for mostly resort riding.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I have been looking at these as well. I almost bought the 12L at the end of last season, but didn't. So, I have 2 questions. How does it sit over your jacket and is it comfortable? How does it interact with the chairlift when your gear is in it? I hate wearing backpacks, but always like to have water with me.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Also, for the Dakine packs, can you route the hydration hose down either shoulder? I have a Geiggerig which has two hoses so I need to be able to route down each shoulder strap.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

MMSlasher said:


> I have been looking at these as well. I almost bought the 12L at the end of last season, but didn't. So, I have 2 questions. How does it sit over your jacket and is it comfortable? How does it interact with the chairlift when your gear is in it? I hate wearing backpacks, but always like to have water with me.


I felt like it was comfortable. I wear mine everyday biking to/from work so I've become pretty accustomed to having something strapped to my back. The key is to make sure that it is cinched up pretty snug so it doesn't counterbalance whatever you are trying to do. A chest and hip strap are great when trying to become "one with the backpack" so it shouldn't throw you off during turns. For the chairlift, you have to move it to your front. A little annoying but worth it if you want go for non-stop turns! If you don't plan on carrying anything other than water then I would suggest picking up a low profile hydro pack. I usually don't wear a pack but my GF and I typically take a break or two during the day and just re-hydrate then.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Also, for the Dakine packs, can you route the hydration hose down either shoulder? I have a Geiggerig which has two hoses so I need to be able to route down each shoulder strap.


Not sure on that one. I use an Osprey pack but I can use either shoulder.

Looking at the picture of the Heli it looks like there is only an anchor on one shoulder. Womp womp.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

MMSlasher said:


> I have been looking at these as well. I almost bought the 12L at the end of last season, but didn't. So, I have 2 questions. How does it sit over your jacket and is it comfortable? How does it interact with the chairlift when your gear is in it? I hate wearing backpacks, but always like to have water with me.


This is actually a good point to bring up! 

WARNING: some resorts don't let you wear packs on lifts, it's more common than you'd think. they make you take it off and hold it in your lap on the lift to keepo straps from snagging and you getting caught. So then you have to swing it back to your back at the top of the hill. It comes down to the resort and then largely even the lifty on if it's an issue or not. I've gone weeks never having been said a work to and then had a few days straight of getting yelled at for trying to wear it on to the first lift. The most annoying part here is you have a waist strap which you'll want to use to keep it really locked in place while riding. This means unbuckling and buckling this at the lift each time if you have a strict resort/lifty.

All that being said I can never tell I'm wearing it while riding. If I'm taking a lift with my Avy kit in it meaning I have a shovel, the shovel causes an adjusted sitting position, but this is only usually for one or two lifts because if I have the shovel it means I'm riding to get to a gate for out of bounds riding. If the shovels not there I've never had it affect my ride on the lift. If you get the bag set up right with straps and all it should feel like it's literally part of you and you'll have no idea it's there. 

As for the multiple hose routing, I don't remember I can check to see options when I get home.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I bought the dakine heli pro 20L during a summer sale. It's really compact and comfortable to wear. Seems great for larger resort riding, as it can hold a decent amount but is not bulky.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

basser said:


> I bought the dakine heli pro 20L during a summer sale. It's really compact and comfortable to wear. Seems great for larger resort riding, as it can hold a decent amount but is not bulky.


Yea, I meant to snag one from the summer sale, but I forgot, and they sold out! I am leaning towards the Evoc 20L since it has a build in back protector, and I know I can route the hose to both shoulders. I don't need the clip since the air bulb has its own velcro leash. The Evoc does seem to be longer, but it is thinner which I am more intrigued by since it should in theory be more comfortable on the lift. I've never had a problem going up a lift with a pack on my back, but my backpack is super minimalistic, and I've never been to larger mountains.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

yeah do whatever you think is best. At the end of the day they area all well made, its mainly just a size difference.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Looking to get a new backpack since my current backpack is pretty much only a hydration bladder.
> 
> I'm looking to carry:
> 
> ...


12 will be just fine for your list (non avy)
20-22 will be fine for chair assisted slack with basic avy
32 for day long tours...with avy gear for most anything/conditions


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Looking to get a new backpack since my current backpack is pretty much only a hydration bladder.
> 
> I'm looking to carry:
> 
> ...


As others have said, for those requirements 12l is plenty of room and you have a chance that the pack is slim enough to be comfortable on your back on the lift.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Where're you riding? Illinois? Why do you need backpack at all? All hills are super tiny? 
What kind of riding do you do? If you riding the park - get the smallest. If you're frreeriding - get one's that's bigger.
How big/tall are you? I'm quite tall, and small backpacks doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Got the Heli pack 12.. Works fine, but so would any cheap backpack. The Heli has board carry though, but otherwise some awkward weird details for stuff.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

TLN said:


> Where're you riding? Illinois? Why do you need backpack at all? All hills are super tiny?
> What kind of riding do you do? If you riding the park - get the smallest. If you're frreeriding - get one's that's bigger.
> How big/tall are you? I'm quite tall, and small backpacks doesn't make any sense.


Road tripping the rockies... even then, still prefer carrying water in the bladder so I don't have to constantly unstrap and walk to the lodge. Plus, while I could carry my GoPro and stuff in my jacket pocket, I prefer not to since there's a high chance of stuff breaking if I wipe out not to mention it's not super comfortable.

Gonna keep my eye out on the Dakine Helipack 12L, but the price is a lil steep right now for what it is. Dimensions on the Evoc are only about 2" thicker. The length and width dimensions don't really bother me as I'm used to carrying a larger backpack, just trying to minimize thickness. The Evoc seems to have better hip belts for holding the pack close to the body. Also considering the Dakine Poacher 14L, but it seems like no one is using that pack for some reason.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Hay dude, 
I had a 16L ORTOVOX powder rider for resort riding and a 20L burton incline backpack for slack/lift access backcountry.
I've got to the point where I just got rid of the ORTOVOX completely for the 20L.
12L will accommodate everything you listed but will probably be close to packed out depending on how much you carry (is your gropro and accessories in a case or loose, spare goggles?)
The burton incline has compression straps and board carry (which my ORTOVOX didnt) so really I can just compress the bag down more when carrying less....
Never had any dramas boarding or on chair lifts with them.
I personally wouldn't go any smaller than a 16L or bigger than a 24L.
20L is my perfect size which caters for all my needs.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Fiddsy said:


> Hay dude,
> I had a 16L ORTOVOX powder rider for resort riding and a 20L burton incline backpack for slack/lift access backcountry.
> I've got to the point where I just got rid of the ORTOVOX completely for the 20L.
> 12L will accommodate everything you listed but will probably be close to packed out depending on how much you carry (is your gropro and accessories in a case or loose, spare goggles?)
> ...


That was pretty much my exact thoughts. My GoPro would be loose, but I'd probably be carrying a portable battery as well as 3-4 batteries and possibly mounts. I impulse bought the 20L Evoc since activejunky had a 15% cash back bonus today and got 3 more pairs of snowboard socks to prep for the trip! I really liked the Ortovox options, but they were just too pricey for me.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> That was pretty much my exact thoughts. My GoPro would be loose, but I'd probably be carrying a portable battery as well as 3-4 batteries and possibly mounts. I impulse bought the 20L Evoc since activejunky had a 15% cash back bonus today and got 3 more pairs of snowboard socks to prep for the trip! I really liked the Ortovox options, but they were just too pricey for me.


I think 20L is good, tell you mates to fuck off and carry their own shit!
Ortovox are sweet bags, fit really well but expensive af


----------



## ul71m0 (Jul 29, 2018)

I have a really nice deal on Evoc FR Pro 20l with protector. And i have few questions:

1. Will 20l going to be enough to pack 2 persons, as im riding with my wife, and there is no point for two of us to carry backpack. Gonna bring similar things as OP, just gopro stuff, some spare mid layer, and little food + water

2. How good is protector in it, as i plan to buy back protector and there is no point to carry two of them, but than again do i want to carry backpack all the time if i dont buy separate protector?

3. Does it comes with water bladder or i need to buy that extra?

Now the main thing that keeps me from buying it is color 

They only have red/yellow combination, and im wearing black pants and blue/turquoise jacket and bindings....

The price is almost 50% of what i would pay for it in the store and its brand new, but i hate the color.

What would you do?










Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ul71m0 said:


> I have a really nice deal on Evoc FR Pro 20l with protector. And i have few questions:
> 
> 1. Will 20l going to be enough to pack 2 persons, as im riding with my wife, and there is no point for two of us to carry backpack. Gonna bring similar things as OP, just gopro stuff, some spare mid layer, and little food + water
> 
> ...


Be the clown


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

ul71m0 said:


> I have a really nice deal on Evoc FR Pro 20l with protector. And i have few questions:
> 
> 1. Will 20l going to be enough to pack 2 persons, as im riding with my wife, and there is no point for two of us to carry backpack. Gonna bring similar things as OP, just gopro stuff, some spare mid layer, and little food + water
> 
> ...



1. See previous replies with regards to 20L. I think if I were carrying for 2 people, definitely go 20L since it seems like 12L is enough for personal use.
2. Evoc has a pretty good reputation for back protectors. They have guaranteed back protectors for life as in you break it, you send it to them and htey send you a new one for free. That's a pretty great warranty system that I've never heard of anywhere else. This partially sold me on Evoc.
3. Does not come with a water bladder, but they are pretty cheap. Most packs will not come with a bladder. Hydrapak would be my goto, or Platypus. I use a Geiggerig for the pressurized system.

This is the one I ended up buying w/ 15% cash back: https://www.sierratradingpost.com/e...rame~p~396tr/?filterString=s~evoc-fr-pro-20l/










I love the loud colors which the Team version always is. I also don't care for matching colors. The more unique my colorway, the more easy it is to find me on the slopes!


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

ul71m0 said:


> I have a really nice deal on Evoc FR Pro 20l with protector. And i have few questions:
> 
> 1. Will 20l going to be enough to pack 2 persons, as im riding with my wife, and there is no point for two of us to carry backpack. Gonna bring similar things as OP, just gopro stuff, some spare mid layer, and little food + water
> 
> ...


1 - 20L will be enough for you both if not carrying tools.

2 - cant answer on the protector side of it

3 - no but bladders and tubes are not very expensive, personally ride with a 2L camelbak..
A friend boards with the 3L but I find unless bnboarding in spring, I'll rarely finish the 2L.
If theres two of you sharing then I'd consider a 3L..
Actually I take that back if only resort riding. 2L is plenty and can easily stop 2 fill it up.

As for colour... certainly not my taste but each to their own... least your wife will never lose you on the slopes with that bad boy on.. ?


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Yea, definitely wouldn't go 3L. 2L is plenty, and more than likely you'll go into the lodge to refill before you run out of water.


----------



## ul71m0 (Jul 29, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Yea, definitely wouldn't go 3L. 2L is plenty, and more than likely you'll go into the lodge to refill before you run out of water.


Thank you all, I'm still thinking about this, really hate the parrot look that these color combinations will turn me in


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Grab a neon onepiece, headband and a visor and you're set! It's already in fashion..


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ul71m0 said:


> Thank you all, I'm still thinking about this, really hate the parrot look that these color combinations will turn me in


Hubs, friends and enemies will be able to see you. "Polly u da cracker"

I use to wear bright hot pink pants and the crew loved that they could spot me from 1/2 mile away.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Got my Evoc pack in! Really like it a lot. Only thing that sucks (for me) is that the hose routing is only down the right shoulder. The tube is never exposed which is AWESOME except I can't route my second hose out to the other strap.

I really like the waist strap. It's far more secure than the other options and you don't long straps dangling. It uses a wide velcro secure with an elastic buckle on top.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Got my Evoc pack in! Really like it a lot. Only thing that sucks (for me) is that the hose routing is only down the right shoulder. The tube is never exposed which is AWESOME except I can't route my second hose out to the other strap.
> 
> I really like the waist strap. It's far more secure than the other options and you don't long straps dangling. It uses a wide velcro secure with an elastic buckle on top.


Yea thats one of my biggest annoyances not having the tube in a insulated sleeve built in the backpack, I had to add insulation around my tube but when I was in kamui (japan) during a massive cold slap, even with the tube insulated, it froze solid from bite valve to where the hose enters the bladder!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Fiddsy said:


> Yea thats one of my biggest annoyances not having the tube in a insulated sleeve built in the backpack, I had to add insulation around my tube but when I was in kamui (japan) during a massive cold slap, even with the tube insulated, it froze solid from bite valve to where the hose enters the bladder!


Yup! My Camelbak has an addon insulated cover, but if I didn't push the water back up, it would still freeze up. I'm still unsure what I'm going to do with this Geigerrig Engine. I'm going to see if I can somehow get the bulb somewhere else where it can still be squeeze, but I might just have to skip the air bladder.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Honestly though, if you're not out there hiking for a few hours, you get by just fine with a thermos or bottles.


----------



## ul71m0 (Jul 29, 2018)

I got the damn thing also  

Since its my first backpack i dont have what to compare it with. Its a bit taller but slimmer than i expected. I didnt had much time today to check it out more therel, but will try to play with it for a weekend and make a plan of what to put where.
















Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I use a 24L Quiksilver Travis Rice Platinum Backpack. Fits 2L Camelbak, tools, GoPro/pole, wife's shoes (skier), have been able to fit Burton space sack board bag folded up when I've used the ski tube up the mountain. The backpack sits flat when nothing is in it but gives you the ability to go big if needed.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Yup, that was one of the reasons why I liked the Evoc because it takes of advantage of the torso length to maintain a high volume. Don't really like the short fat backpacks. Hugs the body really well when you tighten all the straps too.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

fit looks really similar to the dakine heli pro 20l


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

basser said:


> fit looks really similar to the dakine heli pro 20l


It is quite similar! It is just a bit taller and slimmer though since it has a built in spine protector.


----------



## JacobWilliss (Sep 14, 2021)

I am not carrying this kind of thing with me, but I'm passionate about photography and I like to take photos in different photogenic places of the city. I was searching for a nice backpack to carry my camera, the support, an extra pair of shoes and sometimes some clothes. I was searching on a lot of platforms but I wasn't sure what I needed. Backpacks Global is a nice platform with articles about backpacks. Keeping in mind that you don't know what model to choose, maybe this platform will help you.


----------

